# Vampire Bloodlines: Alternative Storyenden?



## KONNAITN (10. Februar 2006)

Hi Leute!

Spät aber doch habe ich mich jetzt auch davon überzeugt was für ein verdammt gutes Spiel Troika mit Bloodlines abgeliefert hat (vor Bugs wurde ich zum Glück komplett verschont), allerdings war ich vom Ende überrascht. 


Spoiler



Ich habe mich am Schluss auf die Seite der Anarchen geschlagen und war etwas enttäuscht dass sich die Bedrohung durch den Uralt-Vampir im Sarkophag letztendlich als Seifenblase entpuppte. Vor allem auch weil Beckett, der nie an die Geschichte geglaubt hatte, kurz vor Ende noch seine Meinung geändert hat.





Spoiler



Und wer, wenn nicht der Alte, war für das Massaker auf der Elizabeth-Dane verantwortlich und wieso waren blutige Handabdrücke auf dem Sarkophag, die nur den Schluss zuließen, dass er von innen geöffnet wurde?



Deshalb würde es mich interessieren wie die Story endet wenn man sie auf Seiten der anderen Fraktionen beendet.

EDIT Dime: ich war mal so frei


----------



## Dimebag (10. Februar 2006)

KONNAITN am 10.02.2006 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Und wer, wenn nicht der Alte, war für das Massaker auf der Elizabeth-Dane verantwortlich und wieso waren blutige Handabdrücke auf dem Sarkophag, die nur den Schluss zuließen, dass er von innen geöffnet wurde?





Spoiler



Nun, wenn der Sarg geöffnet wurde, muss der dicke böse Vampir wohl entkommen sein  Und nun geistert er durch die Nacht und nicht mehr durch den Sarg


----------



## KONNAITN (10. Februar 2006)

Dimebag am 10.02.2006 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 10.02.2006 17:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alles klar. Keine Fragen mehr. Vielen Dank!  


Spoiler



Mögen deine leblosen Gebeine nach dem Tod niemals Ruhe finden!



P.S.: Du hast beim Zuspoilern meines Postings noch ein paar Zeilen vergessen.


----------



## mara-jade (10. Februar 2006)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob man beim Anarchen Ende alles sieht, ich glaube, da fehlt auch eine wichtige Einstellung, die es beim Prinzen Ende gibt. 



Spoiler



Im Sarg lag der König, von dem Beckett gesprochen hat, kein Vampir, Jack hat den Sarg geklaut und wohl auch das Massaker am Schiff angerichtet, um die Gerüchte zu schüren. 
Jack arbeitet mit dem Taxifahrer zusammen, der angeblich Kain selbst  ist.


----------



## KONNAITN (10. Februar 2006)

mara-jade am 10.02.2006 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob man beim Anarchen Ende alles sieht, ich glaube, da fehlt auch eine wichtige Einstellung, die es beim Prinzen Ende gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_An diejenigen, die das Ende noch nicht kennen: nicht weiterlesen!_

So in etwa war auch das Anarchen-Ende, nur darauf dass das alles von Jack und Kain ( :o ?) geplant war und er auch für das Massaker auf dem Schiff verantwortlich gewesen sein könnte, wäre ich nicht gekommen. Ich dachte er hätte es einfach irgendwie geschafft an den Sarg zu kommen (wann und wie auch immer) und die Chance genützt um den Prinzen zu töten.


----------



## mara-jade (10. Februar 2006)

KONNAITN am 10.02.2006 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> So in etwa war auch das Anarchen-Ende, nur darauf dass das alles von Jack und Kain ( :o ?) geplant war und er auch für das Massaker auf dem Schiff verantwortlich gewesen sein könnte, wäre ich nicht gekommen. Ich dachte er hätte es einfach irgendwie geschafft an den Sarg zu kommen (wann und wie auch immer) und die Chance genützt um den Prinzen zu töten.



Naja, irgendwann musste er ja das C4 in den Sarg gelegt haben und ab dem Schiff weiß man ja eigentlich immer, wo der Sarg ist bzw. wer ihn grad geklaut hat. Die ganze Aktion war von Anfang an geplant und eigentlich ist der Spielcharakter ja nur der Laufbursche, der dafür sorgt, dass der Prinz den Sarg auch wirklich bekommt und öffnet.   

Was Becketts Sinneswandel betrifft denke ich mir, dass er von Jack gewarnt wurde.

So richtig versteht mans glaube ich erst beim zweiten Mal spielen. Die Hellseherin am Strand ruft z.B. "The father, is it the father behind him?" Ich glaube, sie meint damit Jack und Kain. Sie macht auch noch andere Andeutungen, die ich aber vergessen hab.


----------



## KONNAITN (10. Februar 2006)

mara-jade am 10.02.2006 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, irgendwann musste er ja das C4 in den Sarg gelegt haben und ab dem Schiff weiß man ja eigentlich immer, wo der Sarg ist bzw. wer ihn grad geklaut hat. Die ganze Aktion war von Anfang an geplant und eigentlich ist der Spielcharakter ja nur der Laufbursche, der dafür sorgt, dass der Prinz den Sarg auch wirklich bekommt und öffnet.


Ja das klingt schon einigermassen plausibel. Nur ist das ganze irgendwie ein ziemlich aufwendiger Plan wenn es lediglich darum ging den Prinzen (und damit ja eigentlich nur einen von vielen Camarilla-Bossen) zu töten. Und wenn der Taxifahrer wirklich Kain ist, möchte man meinen, dass dem als Ur-Vater aller Vampire ganz andere, effizientere Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung stehen.
Also IMO kein wahnsinnig gutes oder logisches Ende für die ansonsten gute Story. 


> Die Hellseherin am Strand ruft z.B. "The father, is it the father behind him?" Ich glaube, sie meint damit Jack und Kain. Sie macht auch noch andere Andeutungen, die ich aber vergessen hab.


Mit der habe ich nur ein kurzes "Hallo!" gewechselt. Ich bin doch nicht wahnsinnig und gebe gleich am Anfang des Spiels meine hart verdienten Dollar für ein paar kryptische Visionen aus.


----------



## mara-jade (10. Februar 2006)

KONNAITN am 10.02.2006 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Also IMO kein wahnsinnig gutes oder logisches Ende für die ansonsten gute Story.



Wirklich logisch ist es nicht, aber vielleicht sollte ja ein Zeichen gesetzt werden oder LeCroix stellte durch seine Machtgier eine große Bedrohung da usw.
Angeblich wurde bei Bloodlines die Story gegen Ende hin gekürzt, möglicherweise sind da ja Dinge rausgefallen, die mehr erklärt hätten. 



			
				KONNAITN am 10.02.2006 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der habe ich nur ein kurzes "Hallo!" gewechselt. Ich bin doch nicht wahnsinnig und gebe gleich am Anfang des Spiels meine hart verdienten Dollar für ein paar kryptische Visionen aus.



Jetzt weißt du, dass dus das nächste Mal vielleicht doch machen solltest, 20 $ reichen ihr ohnehin.


----------



## KONNAITN (10. Februar 2006)

mara-jade am 10.02.2006 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Angeblich wurde bei Bloodlines die Story gegen Ende hin gekürzt, möglicherweise sind da ja Dinge rausgefallen, die mehr erklärt hätten.


Gut möglich. Wäre ja auch nicht das erste mal. Ich hätte z.B. auch noch gerne etwas mehr über die asiatischen Vampire erfahren. (ích war sogar kurz davor mit denen anzuschließen.)

Jedenfalls verdammt schade dass es keine Fortsetzung geben wird. 


> Jetzt weißt du, dass dus das nächste Mal vielleicht doch machen solltest, 20 $ reichen ihr ohnehin.


Nix da. Schon aus Prinzip nicht! *g*


----------



## Psywaltz (10. Februar 2006)

KONNAITN am 10.02.2006 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nix da. Schon aus Prinzip nicht! *g*



Dann wirst du nie ihre (oder Troikas) Ansicht über deinen Sieg oder deine Niederlage im Spiel erfahren. Kannst du damit leben?


----------



## KONNAITN (11. Februar 2006)

Psywaltz am 10.02.2006 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 10.02.2006 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*grummel* Nein. Und deshalb habe ich mir jetzt mal angehört was dieses Medium so von sich gibt.

Auf die Frage wer meine Gegner sind meint sie:
_Viele. Überall. Manche haben Schwerter, manche ein Lächeln. Ich bedaure sie. Du bist ein guter Gegner. _ 
Super, aber das wußte ich auch selbst.

Was bringen mir die kommenden Nächte?
_ Das blutrote Schiff... es ist nicht, was er von ihr behauptet... der Mann mit dem Wappen- die Stimme in der Dunkelheit, Boss... chinesische Brüder... folge den Lichtern am Ende des Tunnels... wohin willst du... _
Gut, immerhin sagt sie, dass das Schiff nicht das ist was behauptet wird. Ein Punkt für sie.

Werde ich am Ende gewinnen, wenn alles gesagt und getan ist? 
_Ob du das Spiel gewinnst, ist belanglos. Wichtig ist, dass du es gekauft hast._ 

Hehe, guter Witz liebe Troika-Texter!


----------



## Filzlaus (11. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mir das auch so zusammengereimt, dass in dem Sarg tatsächlich nur eine Mumie lag (die genießt ja hinterher eine schöne Aussicht auf die Stadt mit Jack) und Jack das genutzt hat um die Stadt wieder aus den Händen der Camarilla zu holen. LA war ja vorher eine Anarchen-Stadt und man selbst räumt  mit Sabbat und Kuei-Jin auf, so dass LaCroixs Tod am Ende wirklich den Anarchen den Weg räumt.

Wenn man sich für Camarilla oder Kuei-Jin entscheidet, wird der Sarg ja gar nicht erst geöffnet, d.h. obwohl LaCroix gestürzt wird, haben die Anarchen nichts davon. Daher basiert Jacks Plan eigentlich komplett auf den Entscheidungen des Spielers. Die Anspielungen im Spiel sind mir auch erst beim zweiten Mal spielen aufgegangen... wobei ich nicht glaube, dass der Taxifahrer identisch mit Kain ist, egal was man aus den Worten des Mediums interpretiert.

Es steht außer Frage, dass der Taxifahrer das obligatorische Mysterium des Spiels ist, die mächtige Entität die den Helden beobachtet und ihm am Ende den Weg weist. Er könnte ein Vorsintflutlicher sein, zumindest ist er sehr mächtig. Aber Kain selber würde imho nicht soviel Zeit auf einen Neugeborenen wie den Spieler verschwenden - Kain ist uralt und mächtig und die Intrigen sowie Gehenna sollten ihn nicht interessieren.

Was das Schiffsmassaker angeht: Jack war früher Pirat... alte Gewohnheiten sterben nicht


----------



## KONNAITN (11. Februar 2006)

Filzlaus am 11.02.2006 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir das auch so zusammengereimt, dass in dem Sarg tatsächlich nur eine Mumie lag (die genießt ja hinterher eine schöne Aussicht auf die Stadt mit Jack) und Jack das genutzt hat um die Stadt wieder aus den Händen der Camarilla zu holen.


Nur Beckett's Meinungsumschwung erklärt das auch nicht. Aber so wie es aussieht gibt es dafür auch keine trifftige Erklärung. Das dürfte wohl einfach nur ein Kniff gewesen sein um den Überraschungseffekt zu verstärken.
Nur ist seine Rolle im Nachhinein damit eigentlich komplett unwichtig- was ich während des Spielens nicht gedacht hätte. 
Möglicherweise bestanden die Vampire-Erfinder White Wolf auch einfach nur darauf, dass mal ein weißer Wolf durch's Spiel läuft. 



			
				Filzlaus am 11.02.2006 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Es steht außer Frage, dass der Taxifahrer das obligatorische Mysterium des Spiels ist, die mächtige Entität die den Helden beobachtet und ihm am Ende den Weg weist. Er könnte ein Vorsintflutlicher sein, zumindest ist er sehr mächtig. Aber Kain selber würde imho nicht soviel Zeit auf einen Neugeborenen wie den Spieler verschwenden - Kain ist uralt und mächtig und die Intrigen sowie Gehenna sollten ihn nicht interessieren.


Als dieser Taxifahrer ins Spiel kam mußte ich erstmal an den G-Man denken. So eine mysteriöse Figur macht sich einfach immer ganz gut und läßt viel Raum für Spekulationen. Möglicherweise hatten sich die Entwickler diesbezüglich ja auch selbst noch gar nicht festgelegt und sich das für einen Nachfolger aufgehoben.


----------



## mara-jade (11. Februar 2006)

Filzlaus am 11.02.2006 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anspielungen im Spiel sind mir auch erst beim zweiten Mal spielen aufgegangen... wobei ich nicht glaube, dass der Taxifahrer identisch mit Kain ist, egal was man aus den Worten des Mediums interpretiert.
> 
> Es steht außer Frage, dass der Taxifahrer das obligatorische Mysterium des Spiels ist, die mächtige Entität die den Helden beobachtet und ihm am Ende den Weg weist. Er könnte ein Vorsintflutlicher sein, zumindest ist er sehr mächtig. Aber Kain selber würde imho nicht soviel Zeit auf einen Neugeborenen wie den Spieler verschwenden - Kain ist uralt und mächtig und die Intrigen sowie Gehenna sollten ihn nicht interessieren.



Ja, aber auch einem Kain wird irgendwann langweilig, da ist so ein kleiner Aufstand doch mal eine angenehme Abwechslung.
Außerdem zieht die ganze Situation ja vermutlich noch weitere Anarchenaufstände nach sich.
Also wenn ich so ein uralter und mächtiger Vampir wäre, würde ich daran schon meine Freunde finden, vor allem, wenn ich immer wieder ein kleines bisschen steuernd in die Sache eingreifen könnte.


----------



## Filzlaus (11. Februar 2006)

mara-jade am 11.02.2006 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber auch einem Kain wird irgendwann langweilig, da ist so ein kleiner Aufstand doch mal eine angenehme Abwechslung.
> Außerdem zieht die ganze Situation ja vermutlich noch weitere Anarchenaufstände nach sich.
> Also wenn ich so ein uralter und mächtiger Vampir wäre, würde ich daran schon meine Freunde finden, vor allem, wenn ich immer wieder ein kleines bisschen steuernd in die Sache eingreifen könnte.



Soweit ich weiß ist Kain eher auf der Depri-Schiene und übernimmt auch nicht die Verantwortung für die Taten seiner Kinder. Natürlich wäre Jack mit seiner Einstellung schon ein Kandidat für das Treffen mit dem Übervater. Was Beckett zum Meinungsumschwung bewegt hat weiß ich auch nicht. Als ich das erste Mal durchgespielt habe - mit Camarilla-Ende - dachte ich, da liegt echt ein Antediluvian im Sarg. Aber das ist ja nicht so.

Am wahrscheinlichsten ist, wie hier auch schon erwähnt, dass er gewarnt wurde. Beckett ist ja Gangrel, also hat er mit der Camarilla nichts am Hut und ich glaube nicht dass Jack unschuldige Vampire sterben lassen würde - vor allem weil Beckett ja eine ähnliche Einstellung wie er hat. Bei Menschen hat er da anscheinend ja weniger Probleme (sieht man auf dem Schiff)...


----------



## Psywaltz (11. Februar 2006)

Filzlaus am 11.02.2006 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Es steht außer Frage, dass der Taxifahrer das obligatorische Mysterium des Spiels ist, die mächtige Entität die den Helden beobachtet und ihm am Ende den Weg weist.



Als Nosferatu bekommt man den Taxifahrer im ganzen Spiel nie zu Gesicht. Leider konnte ich das Spiel als Nosferatu wegen eines Bugs (LaCroix erkennt nicht, dass ich den Sabbat bereits ausgerottet habe   ) nicht beenden. Deshalb meine Frage: sitzt man als Nosferatu am Ende auch im Taxi? Ist zwar unwichtig, interessiert mich aber mal.


----------



## Filzlaus (12. Februar 2006)

Das weiß ich leider nicht, aber mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen: Der Taxifahrer sagt irgendwas wie "Es ist das Blut Kains, das unser Schicksal bestimmt" und zwar im Taxi und auch am Ende, als er hinter Jack steht. Damit ist es wohl ziemlich unwahrscheinlich dass er selbst Kain ist...


----------



## mara-jade (12. Februar 2006)

Filzlaus am 12.02.2006 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Das weiß ich leider nicht, aber mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen: Der Taxifahrer sagt irgendwas wie "Es ist das Blut Kains, das unser Schicksal bestimmt" und zwar im Taxi und auch am Ende, als er hinter Jack steht. Damit ist es wohl ziemlich unwahrscheinlich dass er selbst Kain ist...



Schon, aber wieso sollte er offen sagen, dass er Kain ist. Damit wäre das ganze Mysterium ja auch zerstört.
Da verweise ich lieber wieder aufs Medium am Strand, "the father, is it the father behind him?" Wen sollte sie sonst meinen?

Muss dazu auch noch sagen, ich kenne die Pen'n'Paper Unterlage nicht (leider, auch wenn ich mir die Sachen liebend gerne zulegen würde *g*), weiß also nicht, wie Kain dort dargestellt wird bzw. ob Troika ihn da richtig übernommen hat.

Aber noch etwas anderes:
Wenn man sie fragt, wem man vertrauen kannst, dann sagt sie "the lone wolf". Was denkt ihr, wer damit gemeint sein soll, Beckett oder Jack?
Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass sie von Jack spricht, da der einen letztendlich ja auch nur benutzt.


----------



## AgentSmith15 (12. Februar 2006)

mara-jade am 12.02.2006 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber noch etwas anderes:
> Wenn man sie fragt, wem man vertrauen kannst, dann sagt sie "the lone wolf". Was denkt ihr, wer damit gemeint sein soll, Beckett oder Jack?
> Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass sie von Jack spricht, da der einen letztendlich ja auch nur benutzt.


Damit ist sicherlich Becket gemeint. "Lone Wolf" passt ja zu ihm und da er einen am Schluß vor dem Sarg warnt, ist es eindeutig gesünder ihm zu vertrauen.


----------



## gliderpilot (12. Februar 2006)

mara-jade am 12.02.2006 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber noch etwas anderes:
> Wenn man sie fragt, wem man vertrauen kannst, dann sagt sie "the lone wolf". Was denkt ihr, wer damit gemeint sein soll, Beckett oder Jack?



Becket: Beim ersten Zusammentreffen läuft er ja in der Gestalt eines Wolfes auf den Spieler zu! So hab ich mir das erklärt. Aber auch von der Mimik her (die ich wirklich gelungen finde: Punkt an die Source-Engine) macht er immer einen ehrlichen Eindruck (zumindest bisher, ich muss zugeben: habs noch nicht zu Ende gespielt  , muss gleich erstmal den Sabbat-Boss umnieten  )


----------



## KONNAITN (12. Februar 2006)

Psywaltz am 11.02.2006 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Filzlaus am 11.02.2006 15:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube man fährt auch als Nosferatu am Ende mit dem Taxifahrer. Erstens weil das ja keine normale Taxifahrt ist, und man sich zu ihm erst durch einen menschenleere Stadt durchkämpfen muss (also sind Masqueradebrüche kein Problem) und zweitens weil in einer Komplettlösung, die sonst auch auf spezielle Nosferatu-Lösungen eingeht, kein gesonderter Nosferatu-Weg beschrieben wird.

P.S.: Hat von euch eigentlich jemand die Friedhof-Zombie-Metzelei in Hollywood durchgestanden? Ich habe es einige male als Nahkämpfer versucht, war aber chancenlos.


----------



## Filzlaus (12. Februar 2006)

Ich kenn die Pen&paper-Vorlage ein bisschen und es ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich dass Kain so direkt eingreift... Manche halten Kain sogar für einen Mythos und die Camarilla erkennt Gehenna offiziell nicht an. Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass es tatsächlich Kain ist, aber dann haben sich die Entwickler ziemlich viel herausgenommen.

Mit dem "lone wolf" ist Beckett gemeint. Er ist Gangrel, auf diesen Clan trifft die Beschreibung alleine schon zu und er kann sich in einen Wolf verwandeln - das ist schon ziemlich eindeutig. Außerdem kann man Jack ja, wie man sieht, nicht 100%ig vertrauen und das Medium lügt ja nicht.

Die Zombiemetzelei hab ich geschafft. Mit nem Gangrel, nem Samuraischwert und der Protean-Disziplin... hab bis zur Häflte Tor 1 verteidigt, dann fast die ganze andere Zeit Tor 2, nur einmal schnell zu Tor 1 zurück um ein paar Zombies zu killen. Man darf nicht über die Wege gehen, sondern muss "querfeldein" abkürzen


----------



## KONNAITN (12. Februar 2006)

Filzlaus am 12.02.2006 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zombiemetzelei hab ich geschafft. Mit nem Gangrel, nem Samuraischwert und der Protean-Disziplin... hab bis zur Häflte Tor 1 verteidigt, dann fast die ganze andere Zeit Tor 2, nur einmal schnell zu Tor 1 zurück um ein paar Zombies zu killen. Man darf nicht über die Wege gehen, sondern muss "querfeldein" abkürzen


Ich bin auch nie auf den Wegen gelaufen, habe es aber trotzdem nicht geschafft. Und nach ca. 6 Versuchen habe ich diese Quest dann im Glauben das würde vielleicht nur mit der Fähigkeit "Geschwindigkeit" funktionieren, abgehakt. 
War wohl in Irrtum, aber meine bescheidenen Ventrue-Fähigkeiten haben mir jedenfalls nicht weitergeholfen.


----------



## HanFred (12. Februar 2006)

KONNAITN am 12.02.2006 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Filzlaus am 12.02.2006 14:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mit nem Tremere war's auch machbar. habe mehrere anläufe gebraucht, habe mich aber ähnlich verhalten wie Filzlaus. bis auf die disziplin natürlich, weiss auch nicht mehr genau, wie ich es gemacht habe. aber schon mit der schrotflinte, die ich vom, totengräber hatte.


----------



## HanFred (12. Februar 2006)

Filzlaus am 12.02.2006 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn die Pen&paper-Vorlage ein bisschen und es ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich dass Kain so direkt eingreift... Manche halten Kain sogar für einen Mythos und die Camarilla erkennt Gehenna offiziell nicht an. Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass es tatsächlich Kain ist, aber dann haben sich die Entwickler ziemlich viel herausgenommen.


nun, das gerücht am ja auf, weil einige speechfiles, und zwar eben die vom taxifahrer mit cain bezeichnet waren.
vielleicht war's nur ein gag.


----------



## mara-jade (12. Februar 2006)

Also die Metzelei am Friedhof fand ich ganz einfach, man braucht nur dem Typen im Häuschen ein bisschen Liebe zu schenken und schon ist die Quest erledigt


----------



## HanFred (12. Februar 2006)

mara-jade am 12.02.2006 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Metzelei am Friedhof fand ich ganz einfach, man braucht nur dem Typen im Häuschen ein bisschen Liebe zu schenken und schon ist die Quest erledigt


frauenbonus, hm?  
macht halt jeder das, was er am besten kann.  

edit: dafür hattest du's hoffentlich schwerer mit der 



Spoiler



schizo


tante in santa monica?


----------



## KONNAITN (12. Februar 2006)

HanFred am 12.02.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> mit nem Tremere war's auch machbar. habe mehrere anläufe gebraucht, habe mich aber ähnlich verhalten wie Filzlaus. bis auf die disziplin natürlich, weiss auch nicht mehr genau, wie ich es gemacht habe. aber schon mit der schrotflinte, die ich vom, totengräber hatte.


Mit der Schrotflinte hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich 3 Minuten lang ununterbrochen in's Bein geschossen.  Irgendwie konnte ich mich mit Schußwaffen nie so recht anfreunden und habe mich schnell auf den Nahkampf spezialisiert. 
Aber sollte ich es nochmal durchspielen dann wahrscheinlich auch als Tremere mit Fernkampf-Spezialisierung.


----------



## mara-jade (12. Februar 2006)

HanFred am 12.02.2006 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> frauenbonus, hm?
> macht halt jeder das, was er am besten kann.



Der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes.  
Wozu sinnlos meine Kräfte vergeuden, wenns doch viel einfacher geht. 

Ihr hättet ihm ja auch eine Stripperin schicken können. 



			
				HanFred am 12.02.2006 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> edit: dafür hattest du's hoffentlich schwerer mit der
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glaub nicht, habs allerdings noch nie ausprobiert.


----------



## KONNAITN (12. Februar 2006)

mara-jade am 12.02.2006 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr hättet ihm ja auch eine Stripperin schicken können.


Davon habe ich auch schon gelesen, und nichts hätte ich lieber getan (Make Love not War!) aber bei mir ging das nicht. Nicht vorher und nicht nach dem Scheitern. Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## HanFred (12. Februar 2006)

mara-jade am 12.02.2006 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr hättet ihm ja auch eine Stripperin schicken können.


hab ich doch... hmm... jetzt muss ich überlegen... ich dachte, ich hab ihm die "stripperin" vorbeigebracht, also zum tor und danach musste ich den firedhof bewachen und die zombies kamen trotzdem. war das nicht so?
oder kam man nur an seine flinte mit der mission?
sorry, ist einfach zu lange her.


----------



## mara-jade (12. Februar 2006)

KONNAITN am 12.02.2006 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Davon habe ich auch schon gelesen, und nichts hätte ich lieber getan (Make Love not War!) aber bei mir ging das nicht. Nicht vorher und nicht nach dem Scheitern. Keine Ahnung warum.



Seltsam, es hängt aber, glaub ich, auch von einer richtigen Antwort ab, ob man kämpfen muss oder nicht. Beim zweiten Mal durchspielen musste ich nochmal laden, da ich meine Chance auf eine "friedliche" Lösung vertan hatte und aufs Zombies schlachten hatte ich keine Lust.

Edit: hab grad in einer Lösung nachgeschaut, dort ist die Rede von einer Prostituierten und nicht von einer Stripperin.


----------



## HanFred (12. Februar 2006)

mara-jade am 12.02.2006 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 12.02.2006 15:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe, darum die anführungszeichen meinerseits.  
ich weiss noch ganz genau, dass die nicht in den friedhof hinein kommt. man geht halt mit ihr zum tor und dann durch den riss in der mauer, quatscht den typen an und... den rest weiss ich eben nicht mehr ganz genau. ich dachte er ginge mit ihr weg. kann aber auch sein, dass er sie holt.
entscheidender finde ich: hast du seine flinte geriegt mit deiner methode? ist ja ein starkes ding, das teil, wenngleich sie nur 2 schuss fasst.


----------



## mara-jade (12. Februar 2006)

HanFred am 12.02.2006 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> entscheidender finde ich: hast du seine flinte geriegt mit deiner methode? ist ja ein starkes ding, das teil, wenngleich sie nur 2 schuss fasst.



nein, glaub nicht, hat mich allerdings auch nicht interessiert, da mein Charakter rein auf Nahkampf ausgelegt war und die Schusswaffen bei Bloodlines sowieso so schlecht sind


----------



## Filzlaus (12. Februar 2006)

Ich glaube du kriegst auch weniger XP wenn du die "sanfte" Methode wählst... Soweit ich weiß musst du ihm erzählen dass du nicht kämpfen kannst, dann schlägt er das mit der Prostituierten selber vor.


----------



## mara-jade (12. Februar 2006)

Filzlaus am 12.02.2006 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube du kriegst auch weniger XP wenn du die "sanfte" Methode wählst... Soweit ich weiß musst du ihm erzählen dass du nicht kämpfen kannst, dann schlägt er das mit der Prostituierten selber vor.



Fürs Kämpfen gibts drei, fürs "lieb sein" zwei Punkte.


----------



## Filzlaus (12. Februar 2006)

mara-jade am 12.02.2006 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Filzlaus am 12.02.2006 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Höre auf Mara, denn Recht sie hat  

Seite für Leute die mehr wissen wollen...


----------



## Psywaltz (12. Februar 2006)

Filzlaus am 12.02.2006 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß musst du ihm erzählen dass du nicht kämpfen kannst, dann schlägt er das mit der Prostituierten selber vor.



Diese Gesprächsoption hatte ich gar nicht. Muss wohl an meiner Fresse gelegen haben, einem Nosferatu nimmt man nicht ab, dass er nicht kämpfen kann.    Die Zombiemetzelei hab ich nach dem 3. Versuch sein gelassen, ich war einfach zu langsam...


----------



## Seifer_Almasy (13. Februar 2006)

Filzlaus am 12.02.2006 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn die Pen&paper-Vorlage ein bisschen und es ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich dass Kain so direkt eingreift... Manche halten Kain sogar für einen Mythos und die Camarilla erkennt Gehenna offiziell nicht an. Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass es tatsächlich Kain ist, aber dann haben sich die Entwickler ziemlich viel herausgenommen.



Also neben vielen Dingen die einem als p&p Spieler schon *beißen* ist der Taxifaher Namens Kain schon hard am Limit. 

Die Nächte der WoD sind voll mit Charakteren die einem das Fürchten leeren können. Der Typ könnte alles sein .. vom Normalo übern Assamiten bis hin zu nem Ahn oder schlimmeres. 

Aber da seine Motive im dunkeln sind und man auch nicht mehr von ihm sieht bis auf eine NORMALE Vampire Aura und einen Arabischen Dialekt ist das alles reine spekulation ! So wie es sich für WoD halt gehört XD


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (13. Februar 2006)

Ich fand, dass Beckets Warnung durchaus etwas für sich hatte, schließlich explodiert der Sarg beim öffnen.
Ausserdem hab ich ihm fast vertrauen müssen, denn die Wahrsagerin hat ja darauf hingewiesen wer meine Freunde sind (der einsame Wolf [beckett] und der Mann auf der Couch[Mercurio]).


----------



## Filzlaus (14. Februar 2006)

Seifer_Almasy am 13.02.2006 08:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also neben vielen Dingen die einem als p&p Spieler schon *beißen* ist der Taxifaher Namens Kain schon hard am Limit.



Ja, aber ist sicher nicht Kain, das kann einfach nicht sein... Wo du gerade die anderen Dinge erwähnst: Ich kenn die P&P Vorlage nur theoretisch, also die Hintergründe, hab aber noch nicht gespielt... Ich fand Bloodlines eigentlich gar nicht schlecht (abgesehen davon, dass man als Neugeborener die Stadt rockt, aber das liegt ja nicht an einem selbst  ). Die Atmosphäre war sehr düster und sie haben auch versucht möglichst viel WoD-Elemente einzubringen...

Was hat dich denn gestört? Das interessiert mich echt


----------

